# Service Sink Requirement: Table 403.1, 2006 IPC



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 6, 2012)

I am curious if there are any jurisdictions that have amended Table 403.1 in the IPC (using 2006 version here) to offer exemptions for 'B' 'M' & 'A-2/3' with low occupant loads.  We currently have an inter-office policy amendment for the drinking fountain requirement which allows for water coolers or bottled water dispeners to be substituted for 100% of the required drinking fountains in occupancies that qualify for the Separate facilities exceptions in 403.2.  Any examples of alternative provisions used, or recommendations for or against an exception/exemption would greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 6, 2012)

Oops, forgot to specify in the body of the post, that I am looking into exemptions for service sinks in low-occupant load occupancies.


----------



## Codegeek (Feb 6, 2012)

When I was a code official, I amended the Table to not require a service sink in a B use group if the occupant load was less than 15 and in a M use group if the occupant load was less than 50.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 6, 2012)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> When I was a code official, I amended the Table to not require a service sink in a B use group if the occupant load was less than 15 and in a M use group if the occupant load was less than 50.


Were there any considerations for percentage of hard-surfaced flooring in Mercantile occupancies?  I think the 403.2 exception (B=15/M=50) works well for most small occupant loads.  The amendment we use for drinking fountains is applied on a case by case basis, and requires a signed letter of acknowledgment from the owner/tenant.


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 6, 2012)

What do you mean just stick the mop in the toilet and now you're down to one low cost on fixtures and cleaning impliments.


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 6, 2012)

Or you could put the mop in the lavapotty, and really save a dime.


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 6, 2012)

Just joking around, but really at what point do you make a cut off that is reasonable. The whole office may have carpet except the restroom, but the next tenant might want tile.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 6, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> What do you mean just stick the mop in the toilet and now you're down to one low cost on fixtures and cleaning impliments.


Nothing like a little left over lime-away on the toilet seat or faucet to get your work day or shopping trip going.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 6, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Just joking around, but really at what point do you make a cut off that is reasonable. The whole office may have carpet except the restroom, but the next tenant might want tile.


Limited I-2 (Employees & Visitors other than residential care) & R2/3 are the only occupancies with alternative provisions or exemptions.   The R2/3 alternative allows for a Kitchen sink and a clothes washer.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 6, 2012)

The DP beat me up on the fountain requirement, most leave it off the plans, hope'n I'll miss it?

pc1


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 6, 2012)

How much does a edit button cost?

pc1


----------



## globe trekker (Feb 6, 2012)

Papio,

We haven't officially amended anything within our jurisdictional ordinances, but have allowed

the bottled water coolers (i.e. - rent a water coolers) and individual bottled water (i.e. - the

type that is purchased at the store and carried around) to be substituted for the "physically,

permanently plumbed in" type of drinking fountains. It doesn't meet the letter of the code,

but it does meet the intent, which (as has been interpreted here) is sufficient!

In your jurisdiction, what is ya'lls intent of this code section? Do you believe that the

business owner has an obligation to provide a source of drinking water to anyone that

comes thru the door, or no? This AHJ realizes that a a permanently installed type of

drinking fountain (most of the time) is cost prohibitive to a new tenant business owner,

..others interpret it differently.

On the exemption for a service sink thingy, ..this *could be* a cost prohibitive measure

as well, unfortunately, it is easier to change out flooring desires / styles, than it is

to install a compliant service sink with actual hot water. Also, if a service sink is

installed in a business, saaaaay, ..a tire shop, or oil changing business, or similar type,

then an oil & grit separator would also be required to catch all of the oily / greasy

wastes off of the floors.

We typically have not relaxed the requirement on the service sinks in these parts.

.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 7, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> On the exemption for a service sink thingy, ..this *could be* a cost prohibitive measure
> 
> as well, unfortunately, it is easier to change out flooring desires / styles, than it is
> 
> ...


I agree, I don't think the flooring is good way to go.

Typically, when the service sink and drinking fountain requirements are called into question, cost is usually the first reason listed.  We are currently reviewing an amendment proposal that would feature an exemption for change of occupancies with no additions to, or modifications of, existing plumbing facilites.  We are also reviewing limiting the exemption to stand-alone low occupant load B & M occupancies, or alternative provisions such as a kitchen sink (i.e., in a breakroom).


----------



## georgia plans exam (Feb 7, 2012)

We have a State Amendment that deletes the service sink requirement without exception. I wish we had one for drinking fountains or at least allowing a 100% sustitution of water coolers or bottled water. I know that the 2009 IPC gives and exception when the occupand load is 15 or less but, we are in the 2006.

GPE


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 7, 2012)

We have allowed kitchenette sinks that are ADA compliant with a permanently mounted cup dispenser as a substitution. Not a perfect solution but...


----------



## Codegeek (Feb 8, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Were there any considerations for percentage of hard-surfaced flooring in Mercantile occupancies?  I think the 403.2 exception (B=15/M=50) works well for most small occupant loads.  The amendment we use for drinking fountains is applied on a case by case basis, and requires a signed letter of acknowledgment from the owner/tenant.


No, I had no special considerations for percentage of hard-surfaced flooring, but that's a thought.


----------

